# [Reminder] DotVPS is now Virtora



## wlanboy (Aug 6, 2014)

Got an email today with following text:



> Hello xxxx,
> 
> We have also noticed that some of our customers do not recognize the Virtora name. A few months ago DotVPS has been rebranded as Virtora under new management.
> 
> ...


And afterwards this one with the topic "Paypal Subscriptions Issue":


Hello xxxx,

We have noticed that the Paypal subscriptions created before we renamed the Paypal email have not been working. These have been cancelled and you are going to have to recreate them when you receive your next invoice. Your unpaid invoices have been marked as paid.

We are sorry for the trouble.

Regards,
Virtora Team 

Looks like they forget to rename the Paypal address... gosh I like that brand selling stuff.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, props to them for eating the cost of the mistake rather than holding the clients liable.  Mistakes can happen - how they're dealt with is what truly matters.


----------



## serverian (Aug 6, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Looks like they forget to rename the Paypal address... gosh I like that brand selling stuff.


We didn't forget. It was renamed when the domain name changed. However, for some reason the subscriptions created with the old email wasn't getting IPN'd to our WHMCS install. Therefore, the invoices didn't get marked as paid.


----------

